# Atheist On This Forum...Come Join In



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

FEW QUOTES TO START

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The famous of all by periyar

   """"""There is no God - There is no God - There is no God

                                   There is no God at all 

                                   The inventor of God is a fool 

                                   The propagator of God is a scoundrel 

                                   The worshipper of God is a barbarian""""""

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>>>
Religion is regarded by the common people as true, by the wise as false, and by the rulers as useful.

>>>>
I still say a church steeple with a lightning rod on top shows a lack of confidence

>>>>
Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? Then he is not omnipotent. Is he able, but not willing? Then he is malevolent. Is he both able and willing? Then whence cometh evil? Is he neither able nor willing? Then why call him God?

>>>>
Don't pray in my school, and I won't think in your church

>>>>
Religion is excellent stuff for keeping common people quiet

>>>>
Two hands working can do more than a thousand clasped in prayer

>>>>
He that will not reason is a bigot; he that cannot reason is a fool; he that dares not reason is a slave

>>>>
Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day; teach a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime; give a man religion and he will die praying for a fish

>>>>
So you really think that God would plant a bunch of bones in the earth to test your faith? Either you're in denial or God has some serious self-esteem issues.

>>>>
Religion does three things quite effectively: Divides people, Controls people, Deludes people.

>>>>>
History teaches us that no other cause has brought more death than the word of god.

>>>>>
I am patient with stupidity, but not with those who are proud of it.

>>>>>


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

good one.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

thnks


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 6, 2007)

good ones... but I think one should work but without losing faith in God. and yes we should not take things blindly.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

thnks again... is this all there who believe in atheism???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

not exactly, atheism in theism, if you could follow.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> not exactly, atheism in theism, if you could follow.



cant understand


----------



## rakeshishere (May 6, 2007)

I am an atheist

_Its my perspective..No comments on me_


----------



## Dipen01 (May 6, 2007)

hehe....

Am STRONG BELIEVER in god.. 

Just checking out


----------



## praka123 (May 6, 2007)

May be Moslems are running nearer to U to Kill!

As about Other religion members reactions?
Christians dont care
Hindu,Buddhists,jains dont care.
So-Moslems can Kill You.
If U r In saudi Arabia U'll be tortured as per their Holy book by removing ur hands,legs,HEAD god knows what else.
I am not an Atheist neither A Moslem.consider me in BTWN.


----------



## zyberboy (May 6, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> not exactly, atheism in theism, if you could follow.


Exactly,atheism turns into theism if someone follows it.

@naveen_reloaded
And Atheism   is  now considered  as thing of a past."Atheism is only a religion",Atheist   blindly believe there is no god which is no different frm a person who blindly believes     there is god.People who believes   there is no god shud keep in mind tat their commonsense is vry limited in the context of universe.Thats why even the most well known scientist's wont say god does't exsist.
God may be vry different frm wt u can think of, may be a relation a bond or something tat cannot be interpreted   or explained by our vry limited sense or language.
There are things tat r above our own understanding but already being practised in some religion,hav u heard of Nepal buddha boy who is meditating under a tree  without food and water for more tan one year now.
Discovery channel n some scientist setupped a camera in that  place
and started to record  continuously   to know the truth,tey continued to record for 5 days, the boy does't even moved a muscle,tey were amazed by the fact no humans can survive more tan 3 days without water.But u dont see these a scientific evidence,becoz a full lab test need to be done which is not possible, it is the limitation of science not the religion.
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4479240.stm


----------



## eggman (May 6, 2007)

Nobody is perfect,
Perfect is God only;
Therefore, God is Nobody.
Therefore, He does not exist.

or

God is love.
Love is blind.
Ray Charles is blind.
Therefore, Ray Charles is God.

or

I stink, therefore I am,
Thus the less you stink the less real you are.
Cleanliness is next to godliness;
The cleaner you are the less you stink,
Therefore God doesn't exist.


*uncyclopedia.org/wiki/God


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

watch cnn ibn ur beloved GURUS are BUSTED!!!!!!


----------



## virus_killer (May 6, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Two hands working can do more than a thousand clasped in prayer



good one


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

*www.ibnlive.com/news/money-launderer-gets-key-to-ram-temple-funds/39845-3.html



			
				virus_killer said:
			
		

> good one



thnks


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> watch cnn ibn ur beloved GURUS are BUSTED!!!!!!


 
all in holy garb are not gurus, and what to talk of media which has become so cheap and demoralised only interested in negative and negativity which is paralysing the normal human brain into confusion and chaos, all those cheap journalism programs and and those useless and society misguiding soaps should to be totaly banned and time has arrived that media should be strictly scrutinised and censored before airing any controversial and misguiding programs.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> I am an atheist
> 
> _Its my perspective..No comments on me_




welcome to the club!!!!!



			
				shri75 said:
			
		

> all in holy garb are not gurus, and what to talk of media which has become so cheap and demoralised only interested in negative and negativity which is paralysing the normal human brain into confusion and chaos, all those cheap journalism programs and and those useless and society misguiding soaps should to be totaly banned and time has arrived that media should be strictly scrutinised and censored before airing any controversial and misguiding programs.



if thats the point then  i think u should have allowed those ministers who got money for question scandal to walk freely on the road...

yes some programs are soap...but not all....

WHEN ALL OTHER POWERS ARE FAKED AND CORRUPTED ATLEAST THESE MEDIA IS THERE TO HELP US SEE THE TRUTH....


ONLY BELIEVER OF FAITH WILL FALL, NOT AN ATHIEST/RATIONALIST IN HANDS OF INNOCENCE AND FOOLISHNESS!!!!!


----------



## lalam (May 6, 2007)

Wheee arrey yaar kya ho raha hain anyways i'm a believer in god and nothing can't break that from me and though believer would find atheist strange its upto you......


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

we are discussing theism and opposite and not politics or corruptions,

and you are not following me closely,

think and reason out.

do you really understand atheism or theism whatever and by this I dont mean just dictionary meaning which you very well know.


----------



## Goten (May 6, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Exactly,atheism turns into theism if someone follows it.
> 
> @naveen_reloaded
> And Atheism   is  now considered  as thing of a past."Atheism is only a religion",Atheist   blindly believe there is no god which is no different frm a person who blindly believes     there is god.People who believes   there is no god shud keep in mind tat their commonsense is vry limited in the context of universe.Thats why even the most well known scientist's wont say god does't exsist.
> ...



Bro I am an athiest but being an athiest dont make u a religion(Athiesm) follower in ne way. If ur an athiest then u dont need to indulge, say, preach, tell n force about nething to nebody or ne1. Religion is doing that now n then. I just say believe in something radical. A boy can survive ok fine that means something, All we gotta do is understand how he is doing it.....It doesnt mean theres god in him in some way or the other.

Just leave god for a moment out of ur life. Nothing will change. Thats the point. We dont need nething such as GOD.

Peace~~~!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

> Just leave god for a moment out of ur life. Nothing will change. Thats the point. We dont need nething such as GOD.
> 
> Peace~~~!




WELL SAID BRO 

WELL SAID....

LEAVE UR GOD OUT ONE DAY ... NOTHING WILL CHANGE...

Why pressure ur life with things that doesnt exist...

BE GOOD U R GOD i mean the real god... the hero ... whtever!!!!


----------



## Goten (May 6, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> WELL SAID BRO
> 
> WELL SAID....
> 
> ...



Thanks bro.

Peace~~~!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

at ur service mate ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## zyberboy (May 6, 2007)

Goten said:
			
		

> Bro I am an athiest but being an athiest dont make u a religion(Athiesm) follower in ne way. If ur an athiest then u dont need to indulge, say, preach, tell n force about nething to nebody or ne1. Religion is doing that now n then. I just say believe in something radical. A boy can survive ok fine that means something, All we gotta do is understand how he is doing it.....It doesnt mean theres god in him in some way or the other.
> 
> Just leave god for a moment out of ur life. Nothing will change. Thats the point. We dont need nething such as GOD.
> 
> Peace~~~!



yes, u r correct athesist dont need to indulge, say or preach anything,but tat does't mean all religious activites  r stupid.I am not thesist nor Athesist, n athesist really deny the existence of god isn't?,it is  faith(faith in non existence of god) which is similar to the thesist faith in god.
Science may find the secret behind boy if tey were able to study him,then wt athesist once denied is now a fact(and wt Buddha taught become more credible) .This is wt i am talking abt,u cant deny the existence of god.There may be scientific reason behind god but tat does't mean he dont exsist.
Nothing will change if u leave god for a moment sure.


"I want to know God's thoughts...the rest are details." 
  - Albert Einstein


----------



## kalpik (May 6, 2007)

One atheist here too


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 6, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> One atheist here too



welcome mate



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Science may find the secret behind boy if tey were able to study him,then wt athesist denied once is now a fact(and wt Buddha taught become more credible)



Wht did athiest deny bro???

Do u think these all religion are for spreading humanity and peace??? ....

NO

RELIGION IN COUNTRY LIKE INDIA IS LIKE TAXLESS, FREE , SIMPLE , EFFECTIVE , DAMN CHEAP TO ESTABLISH , NO ONE TO QUESTION......

""""""""""   MULTI CRORE BUSSINESS!!!!!!!!!!!  """"""""""""""


anybody denying this can go to HEL*


----------



## zyberboy (May 6, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Do u think these all religion are for spreading humanity and peace??? ....



It is we humans who make mess out of it,yeah all religion teaches humanity n peace,but the followers dont take it in the correct sense.



> anybody denying this can go to HEL*


LOL......u r saying abt hel* r u a believer in heaven and hel*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 7, 2007)

its a sentence that says u can take it or not... nothing to do with religion or belief..

its people like u who misunderstands everthing!!!!

In fact RAMAYANA and MAHABARATHAM are two great epic...

if u believe in them,,,

then u should aptly try to read ""LORD OF THE RINGS"" novel and start believining them...

if i tell u u should clean ur back side of ur heel ..will u listen to me ... NO
but wht if i sayu that if u dont wash ur backside of ur hell ,a person named SANI BAGAVAN will come and catch hold of u and wont leave u for the next 7 n half years... where u will suffer..next moment u will start rushing to bathroom and wash..
THIS IS WHT BEEN INPUTED INTO YOUNG MINDS.....
VERY YOUNG ONES...
THEY STOP THINKING ... AND START BELIEVING....


----------



## kalpik (May 7, 2007)

Only those who loose faith in themselves, have faith in god.

I believe in myself  I dont like the idea that someone else is in control of my life.


----------



## zyberboy (May 7, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> THIS IS WHT BEEN INPUTED INTO YOUNG MINDS.....
> VERY YOUNG ONES...
> THEY STOP THINKING ... AND START BELIEVING....



Sure,most of the religious persons, Same the case with people like u who is inputed with science in the early age and stops thinking.They think evry other thing is wrong
no different frm the person who is inputed by god belief in early age.
I think u hav vry limited knowledge abt modern science,i already said there are things tat r beyond our understanding which cannot be interpreted by our limited sense
Do u know there are so many things common in Mahabaratha n modern science ,we  discussed all these in Science Vs god thread isn't??,i dont want to repeat it here.Either u hav not read tat or u were not able to understand it.
I agree there are so many stupid things going around the world in the name of religion.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 7, 2007)

so u want to be a person who takes everything others say and wont even give a think about it ??

then i think its waste of living a life(not to hurt u bro...it those who live there ...out there)

but athiest is a person who doesnt believe in things which doesnt have evidence of existence...
we only shape the modern world with our knwoledge of questioning..
knowledge which we ultimately know will end when we die... but we will pursue for the benifactory of others...

how many of indians... well educated person spend thousands os rupee to fake GODMEN daily???

how many are literates?? how many are illiterates...
the ratio for sake of poltics may be overvalued but in reality...
a person in village is considered illiterate ...why ???
even though thier primary education is given ..they cant come out of thier surrounding..
why i am saying is ... it is these people who are mostly affected/cheated by thier ignorance in the name of GOD..

this is why i started this thread...

not to debate.. but to make realise that nothing there is god ..
and who n all believes are sucked or forced to believe from thier child hood

OK I WILL CHALLENGE... CAN ANYONE LIVE LIKE AN ATHIEST FOR 6 MONTHS IN THIS COUNTRY...

the answer is no ...why ??
its just like u are tiny spec of drop in the ocean full of furiuos and mad RELIGIOUS PEOPLE!!!!

if u say no.... there will be million to say yes....
i think u will realise wht i am saying..

how dso u think u can eliminate caste , poverty , ignorance from india...

ONLY WAY IS REMOVE RELIGION ONCE N FOR ALL


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 7, 2007)

Fools says there is no God.


----------



## zyberboy (May 7, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> but athiest is a person who doesnt believe in things which doesnt have evidence of existence...
> we only shape the modern world with our knwoledge of questioning..


This is wer atheism falls apart there is no evidence for anything in higher science.



> not to debate.. but to make realise that nothing there is god ..


ok carry on i am not intervening .


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 7, 2007)

Howdy brethren.
Embrace thy atheist brother


----------



## amitava82 (May 7, 2007)

I'd like to join in...


----------



## Goten (May 7, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> yes, u r correct athesist dont need to indulge, say or preach anything,but tat does't mean all religious activites  r stupid.I am not thesist nor Athesist, n athesist really deny the existence of god isn't?,it is  faith(faith in non existence of god) which is similar to the thesist faith in god.
> Science may find the secret behind boy if tey were able to study him,then wt athesist once denied is now a fact(and wt Buddha taught become more credible) .This is wt i am talking abt,u cant deny the existence of god.There may be scientific reason behind god but tat does't mean he dont exsist.
> Nothing will change if u leave god for a moment sure.
> 
> ...



Actually on one thing ur right.

I also believe that we dont have to believe  on nething. We just have to live, enjoy n yeah f*** our lives.

Its not that i am an athiest but really I dont wanna believe on nething but myself n wat i think.

But when ur parents n ur friends tell u to b afraid of god n blah blah **** so to shoo my parents n frens away have to take an athiest stand.

Peace~~~!



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> but athiest is a person who doesnt believe in things which doesnt have evidence of existence...
> we only shape the modern world with our knwoledge of questioning..
> knowledge which we ultimately know will end when we die... but we will pursue for the benifactory of others...
> 
> ...



Actually I literally feel we can not even define our own existence.

Do we really die. Is science totally benifactory everytime.

So u cannot believe on urself coz u cannot define ur own existence. That doesn't mean that there is god but its also doesn't mean that is no god. So just believe in ur self and not on being an athiest and vice versa.

I have made it clear to my parents, family members and frens that I dont like n neva believe on ne of this ideologies. LOL I told em all this 5 years back n I regret nothing.

Peace~~~!


----------



## chesss (May 7, 2007)

To a logical mind there is obviously no god.


----------



## freebird (May 7, 2007)

Atheism seems a good alternative for countries like India to prosper rather than violent clashes btwn Muslims and Hindus.see the eg at gujrat!Northern India will be heavily benefitted by Atheism.

But I cant think that these all things the universe all without a supreme power somewhere which controls all.In that sense i am not atheist.I am deeply against religious fanatism esp Islamic one.these ppl brainwashes innocents of the religion quoting quran's sentences which supports killing of kaafirs etc.may the middle east be Atheist,rest assured world will be in peace.

semetic religions are violent,intolerable esp newest breed Islam.they are swashbucklers roaming all over the world to kill innocents :L


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 8, 2007)

Count me too.

I don't believe in anything  which can't be prooved.
No God, No Devil, No afterlife, No No No.


----------



## freshseasons (May 8, 2007)

I am in...!
   I dont believe in GOD.


----------



## Vyasram (May 8, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> yes, u r correct athesist dont need to indulge, say or preach anything,but tat does't mean all religious activites  r stupid.I am not thesist nor Athesist, n athesist really deny the existence of god isn't?,it is  faith(faith in non existence of god) which is similar to the thesist faith in god.



the probability for something as irrational as god is very less... so itz not blind faith that constitutes atheism ; like in theism 

imagine a 80kg guy claiming that he doesn't have a 800kg ball in his throat; would you ask him to prove it ? same way you cant ask someone to prove something's inexistence.  but if that guy claims that he HAS a 800kg ball in his throat, u ask him to prove that; that's why athiests ask theists to provide a proof for a totally illogical, improbable, made up, imaginary concept( god) with no emphasis on rational thought and pure bling belief. 

Would you have believed in god had your parents/teachers not taught you about it? Have you ever question them reg this?


If India tops the 2008 olympics ; And if god exists; does it give a f' about u? It has too many things to do and would not give a damn to your prayers. So it makes no difference in following a faith( atleast for now. Maybe in 300000000000 AD, the superpowered dark forces from another galaxy would invade god  and the whole earth wud join hands with god  )


----------



## zyberboy (May 8, 2007)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> Would you have believed in god had your parents/teachers not taught you about it? Have you ever question them reg this?


yes ,if not, ter will be no god  today.And also i will ask who is the first teacher?? Confused? .It is a proven fact  that if a community is created which is alienated frm the rest of the world..tey will  still develop god belief.We are all part of the god

And prayers(not stupid rituals of money n fake god men) can do amazing things in ur life it is like meditation...u wud agree with me on meditation isn't????...once even meditaion is considered as stupid by athesist....now look wer meditation stands today it is even practised by Olympics Athletes,football players, n all....now think abt our old Rishi's who  mastered it and was able to give a glimbs to the creation of universe......meditation comes frome a religion not science  isn't???,this is one of the most researched area today,and the results are interesting.And u wont believe its power ,prayers can make amazing things for u.Dont say ter may be scientific reasons behind meditation, as i already said ter may be scientific reasons behind god but tat does't mean he does't exsist.
.
here is link meditation read it completely with clear mind,this is wt i call god, god is vry different frm tan wt u can think of.  *www.meditationiseasy.com/mCorner/how_meditation_started.htm

Now remmember wt Prahaladan said, There is god every wer.These epics ramayana n mahabarata may sound stupid to u  at first but ter are inner meannings,it is difficult to understand coz our universe is soo complex(no one will spoon feed u).


----------



## fun2sh (May 12, 2007)

wat ever we dont understand we give it the name of god

think, in old days ppl used to believe rain is caused by god INDRA, but now we all know abt it.

so, as science will develope more, less these stupids believe wil become n we will begin questionin everythin how its is caused ,its reason n not merely relatin it with god.

atheist does mean simply closin ur mind n not believin in god, but its quetionin the existence n fate in so CALLED GOD


----------



## zyberboy (May 12, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> so, as science will develope more, less these stupids believe wil become n we will begin questionin everythin how its is caused ,its reason n not merely relatin it with god.
> atheist does mean simply closin ur mind n not believin in god, but its quetionin the existence n fate in so CALLED GOD


Science may never able to prove or disprove god.Beleving 
 tat science will prove everything is faith.Atheism does mean closing mind to all except to science.


----------



## freebird (May 12, 2007)

One prominent religion is against Science and Technology.this religion also hates everything west.still believes man is made by god from mud
*www.faithfreedom.org/oped/sina60521p2.htm


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 15, 2007)

thnks 4 infos guys


----------



## virus_killer (May 15, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Fools says there is no God.



Really ?? Brother if you believe in GOD than do believe , we are not stopping you , but don't say they are fools who dont believe in GOD,

Your sentance says that how small your thinking is.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 15, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> Really ?? Brother if you believe in GOD than do believe , we are not stopping you , but don't say they are fools who dont believe in GOD,
> 
> Your sentance says that how small your thinking is.



true!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 15, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> Really ?? Brother if you believe in GOD than do believe , we are not stopping you , but don't say they are fools who dont believe in GOD,
> 
> Your sentance says that how small your thinking is.


   Iam sorry you and your atheist are truly ignorant people and yea fools too.



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> true!!!!!!!


false!!!!!!!


----------



## virus_killer (May 16, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Iam sorry you and your atheist are truly ignorant people and yea fools too.
> 
> false!!!!!!!



Now i really don't want to reply  your post , b'coz there is no point to reply people like you.

By the way how can you say that atheist are ignorant and fools ?? Post somethig sensible.


----------



## cynosure (May 16, 2007)

I believe in a supreme power that rules the earth.
But I dont believe in the deities of any religion.
In short I believe in God but I am atheist too. Hell! this is confusing


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 16, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> Now i really don't want to reply  your post , b'coz there is no point to reply people like you.
> 
> By the way how can you say that atheist are ignorant and fools ?? Post somethig sensible.



Then why bother. Who is asking you to reply. I have not asked for your reply. 

Also for the below answer it is the same answer for above answer. 

Lastly i have wrote what was sensible it was you who is not posting sensible.


----------



## virus_killer (May 16, 2007)

Oh man so yor are saying that the sentance which you made " They are fools who don't believe in GOD ",, is sensible ??  

And by the way am not posting for you , i am just posting what i think on this issue , and yes i do have right to reply on something which i think is not correct.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 17, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> Now i really don't want to reply  your post , b'coz there is no point to reply people like you.
> 
> By the way how can you say that atheist are ignorant and fools ?? Post somethig sensible.



thats quite true..

as i have mentioned above...
if we are not sensible..we wouldnt have been able to differentiate between god and FACT!!!

i think its people like thunderbird.117  should TRY TO START REASONING THINGS..


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

can u answer what exactly triggered the universe,humans,stars,planets etc from 
NONE?yes NONE.who created it?or why we are here/is it a virtual dream that we are living.just answer.

I am waiting


----------



## virus_killer (May 17, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> can u answer what exactly triggered the universe,humans,stars,planets etc from
> NONE?yes NONE.who created it?or why we are here/is it a virtual dream that we are living.just answer.
> 
> I am waiting



I will answer your questions but before that tell me " How can you say that GOD has made stars,Planet ,etc ?? Do you have any proof of that ?? Atleast science gives you some reason that how stars are generate.


----------



## zyberboy (May 17, 2007)

virus_killer said:
			
		

> Atleast science gives you some reason that how stars are generate.


Oscillatery theory(Big Bang) is already there in hindu mythology.There are so many Scientific Parallels in Hindu Mythology
Here is one
 1. Law of conservation of energy

>science

1,Energy can niether  be created nor destroyed it can only be transformed from on form to another


>Shivpurana

1.  “He is Shakthi(meaning energy or power)…. He was never created, he is never destroyed. He exists, and is seen in many forms by us.”

now give urs


----------



## virus_killer (May 17, 2007)

^^ I have already read all these in other thread " **** Science or God *** " and if you want reply for this than please go and read that thread you will find everything which says there are many mistakes in our "religion books " ..

And if you are saying that GOD has made moon , stars and planet etc than am sorry i don't believe because the moon was created when another celestial body about the size of mars crashed into the earth. and so as stars .


----------



## led_shankar (May 17, 2007)

Always been one.

Please use normal fonts, btw


----------



## morpheusv6 (May 17, 2007)

I am an atheist, though a Hindu my birth(cannot change my name now!).

God is for those weak in foretelling their own future and afraid of the unknown. A person has to believe in himself rather than some 'mystical universal forece(a.k.a. God)'.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 18, 2007)

morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> I am an atheist, though a Hindu my birth(cannot change my name now!).
> 
> God is for those weak in foretelling their own future and afraid of the unknown. A person has to believe in himself rather than some 'mystical universal forece(a.k.a. God)'.




WELL SAID MY FRIEND...

WELL SAID..

First WELCOME TO ATHIEST COMMUNITY...

I want to ask someone who has been asking for the origin of universe....???

let me ask something periyaar asked..???

if u say that GOD created universe....

THEN WHO CREATED GOD????????

if u can answer this then i accept GOD DOES EXIST...

IF U SAY THAT GOD formed from nowhere or he is neither created nor destroyed....things like that...then  i think u better consult a Psychiatry


THEN someone said that there do exist parallel refernce with our hindu mythology...

if there is no such things .... we should except that all indians are not that intellegent...
hope u get my point

surely there were so many genius in the history of indian culture....


----------

